# to all my fellow women drivers....



## coffee1972 (Jan 20, 2020)

what do you do to feel safe riding Lyft or Uber? I just started today and I must admit that I am still a little scared. Do you have Dashcams? Pepperspray? Did you ever get in a bad situation? Please tell me about your experience Thank you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not a woman but have been driving a very long time so I would offer these suggestions for staying safe.


Absolutely get a dash cam and make sure people know it is in use. It will help to discourage bad behavior.
Do not drive after 11 or 12 midnight. Just like the song, it's true. The freaks (and drunks) come out at night.
Avoid high crime neighborhoods.
Upon arriving at a pick up, keep your doors locked until you decide you are going to give them a ride.
Upon arriving at a pick up, study them on the way to them walking to your car. Trust your gut instinct, if something doesn't feel right cancel and pull away.
Always verify the name and most importantly the destination.
All of this will become second nature after a couple hundred rides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m a woman and I’ve driven late hours. after bar time. I picked up my last pax just after 3am. I started by driving til 9pm and then did later and later. I made sure the area I was in was safe. I carried pepper spray and kept a hammer in my glove compartment.

Follow your instincts. If something feels off, drive away. I had one guy who after he confirmed his name, he turned around and put something in his pocket. It didn’t feel right, so I drove away.

I picked up drunks, but not the super drunks. One guy, about a month ago, got mad when he wanted to sit in the front seat, and I asked him to it in the back. I realized how drunk he was, so then I told him, as he was trying to get in the back that I was going to have another driver pick him up. He refused to close my door, so I drove away with it open. I didn’t get out of my seat late night.

I’ve been asked to give guys BJ’s and/or have sex them. Ironically that happened during the weekend afternoons and early eves, not late night. Some guys even asked if I was handing out free condoms.

I’ve had too many men linger in my car, after I arrived at their drop off. One guy, who sat in the front, kind of gave me the creeps how he kept staring at me, after I arrived at his place. So I turned on my map light in my car and told him I had another ride, and grabbed my phone, in case I had to call 911.

The weekend before Christmas, I had this guy in the back, around 12:30am, who kept asking if I was scared. It was odd because it was out of the blue. I told him no and how I know Karate. I don’t, but he doesn’t know that.

Be confident and don’t show fear. I was stupid for not having a dash cam. Get one!!!


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Dashcam good! 
Pepper spray good!
Personally, I drive at early evening and overnight-hate daytime traffic. Been at this 3+ yrs, no problems.
I have a stainless steel thermos with handle that sits on the passenger seat. If that seat is needed, it is tucked between me and the center console. I also have a stainless steel coffee cup with handle. These seem to be great deterrents. NEVER has a problem in over 8 thousands rides.
I don't worry about 10pm-2am times. Lyft tries to pair you with women passengers during that time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Be less concerned with "high crime areas" and more concerned with drunk guys coming out of restaurants or bars. I'd suggest immediately ending the ride if a pax becomes touchy feely or suggestive then report the incident to the rideshare company just as soon as you can pull over and contact a company support rep.

The thing about "high crime areas" is unless you drive to the police department of whichever city you're driving through and request to see their crime logs you'd never even know that you're in one or not. Now some people equate communities of color with high crime areas without offering data whatsoever to back up their belief. But that's another thread entirely.


----------



## coffee1972 (Jan 20, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I'm a woman and I've driven late hours. after bar time. I picked up my last pax just after 3am. I started by driving til 9pm and then did later and later. I made sure the area I was in was safe. I carried pepper spray and kept a hammer in my glove compartment.
> 
> Follow your instincts. If something feels off, drive away. I had one guy who after he confirmed his name, he turned around and put something in his pocket. It didn't feel right, so I drove away.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you for your reply. I think I really am going to invest into a dash cam  So what do you do when people ask you for sexual favours? Do you keep driving, or make them get out? What if they dont want to get out??? Oh my, what have I gotten myself into... lol



Seamus said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm not a woman but have been driving a very long time so I would offer these suggestions for staying safe.
> 
> 
> Absolutely get a dash cam and make sure people know it is in use. It will help to discourage bad behavior.
> ...


Thank you for all your advice.



Seatacdriver said:


> Dashcam good!
> Pepper spray good!
> Personally, I drive at early evening and overnight-hate daytime traffic. Been at this 3+ yrs, no problems.
> I have a stainless steel thermos with handle that sits on the passenger seat. If that seat is needed, it is tucked between me and the center console. I also have a stainless steel coffee cup with handle. These seem to be great deterrents. NEVER has a problem in over 8 thousands rides.
> I don't worry about 10pm-2am times. Lyft tries to pair you with women passengers during that time.


I am planning mainly on driving in the mornings and afternoons, just doing this part-time. Putting something on the passenger seat is a good idea, I think I feel more comfy if they sit in the back.



Woohaa said:


> Be less concerned with "high crime areas" and more concerned with drunk guys coming out of restaurants or bars. I'd suggest immediately ending the ride if a pax becomes touchy feely or suggestive then report the incident to the rideshare company just as soon as you can pull over and contact a company support rep.
> 
> The thing about "high crime areas" is unless you drive to the police department of whichever city you're driving through and request to see their crime logs you'd never even know that you're in one or not. Now some people equate communities of color with high crime areas without offering data whatsoever to back up their belief. But that's another thread entirely.


I know the high crime areas in my city pretty well so I will try to stay away from it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The main reason for a rideshare driver to have a dash cam is to document accidents and or poor rider behavior. As far as how it would help a woman be safer, maybe your riders will be on their best behavior because there is a camera. But obviously someone who means you serious harm is probably going to take the memory cards out of the cameras.

Mace often is not effective, you really have to know how to use it and have an opportunity. If you're using it in an enclosed space like a car you better be using the gel type mace and still plan on experiencing the effects yourself and having a car that smells like mace for a long time.

Even though it is against the rideshare companies policies, if you live in a place where you are legally allowed to carry a firearm that would be the best choice for keeping yourself safe. That is fine for the situations when using lethal force would be justified. But what about some guy that's just groping you or some other situation where you have an issue that makes you feel unsafe but does't justify pulling a gun?

If you end up in a neighborhood that makes you feel and see if you can cancel and go. If you see your riders and they make you feel and see if you can cancel and go. However, you won't always be able to spot problematic riders before they get in the car. Sometimes a ride starts out fine and becomes problematic along the way.

To lower your chances of having a problem you can avoid certain areas and also avoid driving at certain times like late evening and early morning.

One thing we do have going for us as rideshare drivers is the riders' credit card information and phone number are known. Most people don't use anonymous burner phones with anonymous prepaid credit cards so the rideshare company has useful information to identify the rider. Because a rider can be identified I'm sure that intimidates ne'er-do-wells.

Whether you are a man or a woman bad things can happen to you while driving rideshare.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

coffee1972 said:


> Wow thank you for your reply. I think I really am going to invest into a dash cam  So what do you do when people ask you for sexual favours? Do you keep driving, or make them get out? What if they dont want to get out??? Oh my, what have I gotten myself into... lol


I completed those rides and reported most. The first guys who asked me for sex were a short ride. I told them I was married, and they kept saying how horny they wee. Since it was less than a mile, I just put up with it and reported them to Uber. Another guy who was talking raunchy, I brought up my husband, the cop. I'm not married.

Other guys, I laughed it off. Some I told them I was older than their moms. They thought I was in my 30s, as most do, but I'm 50. One group hen told me they love MILF's, so I told them I'm not a mother, and I'm not interested. They then said then I was a WILF.

And other guys kept commenting how attractive I was. I just said thanks. But one guy kept going on and on and asked if I was his driver days before. I just tried changing the subject.

To the guys who asked where I lived, I always said a city far from me, like the opposite side of town. When they asked where I hung out, I also gave a different area. I never gave them personal info.

One guy brushed his hand on my neck, and I flinched. He backed off and must've realized what he did. It was odd. Besides my neck, I was only touched on my shoulder and hands. If a guy would've touched my leg or my chest, I would've punched them. I kept my pepper spray on the left side of me, so people couldn't see it.

I've heard frightening stories, like a woman driver here had a guy get naked in her back seat and pleasured himself. He refused to get out, so she had to call the cops. Fortunately, stuff like that didn't happen to me. Again follow your instincts and you'll be fine. Most of my male pax were great.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

coffee1972 said:


> ...So what do you do when people ask you for sexual favours? Do you keep driving, or make them get out? What if they dont want to get out???


Only ask somebody to get out of the car on a ride you have already started if you really feel that you will be in more risk by completing the ride.

Understand that by ending a ride early and booting a rider out someplace other than where they wanted to go is always going to lead to a verbal confrontation at the very least. It also is going to result in the person giving you a bad rating, probably complaining to the rideshare company, and there is a chance they will make a false accusation. This is where having the dash cam is so important. If you do have to put someone out, be sure that you are justified in doing so, and remain calm and professional the whole time.

If you have a situation with a rider that becomes confrontational, it's good to mention that you have the whole thing on dash cam and you will be providing the video to the company. That helps put them on their best behavior and it also lets them know that a false accusation is probably not going to work out the way they think.

It's always best to just remain friendly and professional, take the rider to their destinations and beat them a pleasant farewell even if your next move is to rate them one star, and call the rideshare company and inform them about the rider's behavior. Get them out of your car with the lease hassles now and later, and make sure you never see them again. That means give them a three star rating or less with Lyft, and either reporting them as rude through the app with Uber or calling Uber and asking to never be paired with that rider again.

If you have any confrontational rides it's always good to call up the rideshare company immediately and just get your side of the story on record. It really helps if the writer makes any complaints or false accusations. Again having the dash cam really helps. Let the rideshare company you're more than willing to give them the video from your dash cam.

I've had a number of riders that say inappropriate things. I've had them say racial things, sexual things, use a lot of swearwords and racial slurs. Just let it roll off your back. Always remain calm and professional. You can always say something like "as a driver that's not the kind of conversation that I can take part in".

I'm pretty sure that I have had riders that were surreptitiously recording me. Maybe it was to get something fun to put on her YouTube channel, or maybe it was to make a complaint to the company to get a free ride or get me fired. That's why you have to remain calm and professional at all times.



Invisible said:


> I completed those rides and reported most. The first guys who asked me for sex were a short ride. I told them I was married, and they kept saying how horny they wee. Since it was less than a mile, I just put up with it and reported them to Uber. Another guy who was talking raunchy, I brought up my husband, the cop. I'm not married.
> 
> Other guys, I laughed it off. Some I told them I was older than their moms. They thought I was in my 30s, as most do, but I'm 50. One group hen told me they love MILF's, so I told them I'm not a mother, and I'm not interested. They then said then I was a WILF.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you said but are catching my think you would have been better off not to enter into some of the discussions you mentioned above.

I don't know if you mean it that you really would've punched someone for touching your leg or your chest, but I think that's a bad move for a number of reasons. When you take retaliatory actions it takes away from your innocence. It's the difference between coming upon one person meeting another, or coming up on two people in a fight. It's less clear who the bad guy is.

Mace really is a bad option. Especially using a spray in the car. It's atomized and it gets all over everybody. It's likely to affect you as much is the guy you're spraying it on. The gel is better but it's not always affective. Watch some police encounters on YouTube. Mace and tasers are not always affective.

If you were truly in danger the best thing to do is to stop the car as quickly as you can, grab the keys and get out and run. If you are near a police station drive to it. If you see a police car get the officers attention even if you have to do something like drive on the wrong side of the road or bump into their car.


----------



## coffee1972 (Jan 20, 2020)

AAAAAAAHHHH I QUIT!!!! :laugh:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

coffee1972 said:


> AAAAAAAHHHH I QUIT!!!! :laugh:


Of all the skills it takes to be a rideshare driver the one that being a rideshare driver has honed for me the most is my public relations skills, dealing with the public concerning learning the skills of how to de-escalate situations and get the desired outcome. Some people call it verbal judo. Driving rideshare has also helped me by learning how to size people up and read them.

I think you will be fine, just learn as you go along. This forum is a great source of ideas. If you have the right personality for this job and you're good with people you'll be fine.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

coffee1972 said:


> AAAAAAAHHHH I QUIT!!!! :laugh:


Like others said, you'll be fine. Again, use your women's intuition.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Data from attached photo taken straight from the FBI website. You had better stay out of ghetto areas of town, and look real closely at who you are letting into your vehicle unless you enjoy exponentially increasing your odds of getting murdered by the stranger you let into your vehicle.

Statistical data can be taken across the entire US and follows the same pattern. Science.

You have a brain, you have discernment. Do not let communists guilt trip you out of using it. It could cost you your life.

A pregnant lyft driver in Tempe Arizona was just stabbed to death by a hispanic male who killed her and her baby, stole the car and drove across the border.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-in-killing-of-pregnant-driver-in-arizona.amp
Be informed, be safe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Only ask somebody to get out of the car on a ride you have already started if you really feel that you will be in more risk by completing the ride.
> 
> Understand that by ending a ride early and booting a rider out someplace other than where they wanted to go is always going to lead to a verbal confrontation at the very least. It also is going to result in the person giving you a bad rating, probably complaining to the rideshare company, and there is a chance they will make a false accusation. This is where having the dash cam is so important. If you do have to put someone out, be sure that you are justified in doing so, and remain calm and professional the whole time.
> 
> ...


First off, I never punched a pax or touched them. But if someone was going to assault me, then yes I'd defend myself. I wasn't going to sit still if a pax tried to rape me. Way to take my comments out of context.

This thread was for women drivers. Are you a woman? Only a woman can understand. A woman driver here had a pax who was getting more and more sexually aggressive, and it was scarring her. She used the app feature to call for help. Sometimes getting out and running can be worse.

Yes, I had my plan of action. But I'm not going to advertise it for all the lurkers. Most woman have a plan of a action when they're waking alone or going to their cars at night. At least, most women I know.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You said:


Invisible said:


> ... If a guy would've touched my leg or my chest, I would've punched them....


Then I said:


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I don't know if you mean it that you really would've punched someone for touching your leg or your chest, but I think that's a bad move for a number of reasons....


Then you said:


Invisible said:


> First off, I never punched a pax or touched them. But if someone was going to assault me, then yes I'd defend myself. I wasn't going to sit still if a pax tried to rape me. Way to take my comments out of context.


Care to explain?

You changed your words in the second post and then accused me of taking your words out of context. I was responding to what you wrote in the first post. You didn't say "rape" in the first post. You said "touch my leg or chest".

Way to take my comments out of context.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You said:
> 
> Then I said:
> 
> ...


I was referring to the part where you said it would've been better to not get into some discussions. Frankly, if I recall you were one blaming me for my deactivation in previous threads, as you seem to insinuate in your previous response above. If that's not the case, then I apologize. But that's how I perceive it.

I WAS friendly and professional to my riders. Yet some here still think I deserved my deactivation. I didn't confront passengers. I simply asked someone to exit my car who was verbally abusive. Again, I didn't have an altercation.

She, the pax, was verbally abisive. She refused to get out. She wasn't adhering to Community Guidelines. She was thinking it was okay to demean a driver. She retaliated and said whatever she wanted to make me pay for something I didn't do.

She and Uber are the problem for not respecting drivers and making us to be the "fall guy". I didn't end the ride because I couldn't remain calm or take it. I ended the ride because we drivers are permitted to if someone is inappropriate. And she retaliated because she could. She and other pax know Uber believes whatever they say. And they have no accountability.

And I didn't lead my pax on or encourage my male pax to sexually harass me or ask me out. I didn't wear makeup, didn't dress provocatively and didn't style my hair, just put it in a ponytail or bun. It was part of the job. I dealt with it the best way I could.

Was I afraid of getting raped by a pax? Of course I was. Did I let my fear control me? Absolutely not, otherwise I wouldn't have completed 1800 rides in 10 mo's between U/L, This is a dangerous job for all drivers, not just women.

But if a pax were starting to attack me, I'd do what I had to survive and not be assaulted. That was my point. Fortunately the male pax didn't get more aggressive, as some women drivers had to experience.

I was giving a woman's experience, as the OP requested, not to discuss what you think I did wrong. I did the best I could. And I know I did a good job!!!!!!! To the OP, good luck.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was referring to the part where you said it would've been better to not get into some discussions. Frankly, if I recall you were one blaming me for my deactivation in previous threads, as you seem to insinuate in your previous response above. If that's not the case, then I apologize. But that's how I perceive it.
> 
> I WAS friendly and professional to my riders. Yet some here still think I deserved my deactivation. I didn't confront passengers. I simply asked someone to exit my car who was verbally abusive. Again, I didn't have an altercation.
> 
> ...


No, I wasn't blaming. I think I responded reasonably to the post.

I was just trying to help.

Somehow we went from "touch my leg or my chest" to "assualt" or "attack". Now it's about what you'd have to do to "survive and not be assualted". Gee. That's different from "touch my leg or my chest" isn't it?

Please don't write one thing, and then when someone responds to what you wrote, accuse them of responding to something you write later.

Well you "know you did a good job!!!!". So if you already know everything, why ask for advice on this forum?

If all you want is confirmation and affirmation if your viewpoint find a "psychotherapist" that will say what you want to hear for hundreds of dollars an hour.

If you want to hear the opinion of experience rideshare drivers you've come to the right place.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome! Get the dash cam, and avoid times and locations that can put you at risk.
Until you get very comfortable, I'd completely avoid driving after dark, no matter where you're at. It's too easy to get a ride to an area that you don't want to be in after dark. Good things don't happen after dark.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. This gig is fun most of the time but the key is to refuse giving rides to any potential troublemakers.

As others have said, a dash camera is definitely essential. People lie but cameras do not. There is a feature in the rider app that we can be 'reported' anytime the low-life desires. Buy an external hard disk drive to store all the footage for at least 1 month. I have actually visited the hub on multiple occasions for footage submission. The first time was the naive me as a rookie who thought Uber would remove the obnoxious drunk from the platform and the other times were for the accusations of 'driving under influence' and an 'accident' that never happens. Although the hub representative was not interested in reviewing the footage, he stored a copy and re-activated my account instantly. Better be safe than sorry. In the very unfortunate event that a passenger escalates the situation and becomes violent, your dash camera is your only hope for justice to be served. 

Out of the 900+ miles I have given, there is only 1 person who claimed he didn't feel comfortable with my camera. My car, my rule. There is nothing more important than ensuring your own safety. I told him to exit my vehicle if he does not want to be recorded, which actually he did! Who knows what would happen the moment the camera is turned off? Remember, people tend to behave if they are recorded. 

Stand for yourself. If you find a conversation uncomfortable, do not hesitate to inform the low-life that they have gone way too much. Never tolerate physical contact of any kind. Always have a 911 shortcut on your homescreen. Do NOT trust the emergency button in the Uber App. What is the odd you think Uber gets your back covered? You don't want the call to be directed to their incompetent phone support when it comes to the subject of life-or-death. Identify where the local PDs (and FDs too) are in the areas where you drive more often. However, if you avoid late night driving (my definition is after 8 pm), you should have at least reduced exposure to the low-life by 80%. If a trip leads you to end up in a less-desirable district / ghetto, lock the doors immediately after drop-off and go offline. You do NOT want to pick up anyone from such places. 

Furthermore, I have noticed that recently people love to ask 'who is this ride for'?. Your customers have your picture, name, model of your car and also the license plate number. They have more than sufficient information for not getting into the wrong car. My response to such question is 'Sorry, this is not how it works. It is the Uber / Lyft policy to verify the identity of a passenger.' NEVER say out the name of the passenger like 'Are you XXX?'. People who wants a free ride simply answer yes and will demand you to bring them to a different place. The trip will subsequently be cancelled by the intended passenger and you will not get paid. Even worse, the wrong person who is already inside in you car may harm you. Only god knows what is awaiting for you at his destination.... 

I would not worry too much. It is my second year of driving and > 90% people whom I gave rides to are decent. Don't forget to screen ratings. People are low-rated for a reason. Stay safe, good luck and have fun making $!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Driving for U/L as either a male or a female is a HUGE risk and about the most dangerous task one could put themselves through. Get a Job, or get a part time job. Stop doing this dangerous work, simple as that.

Look, I did 5500 rides, I get it takes time to sink in, but the GIG is a mess, it is dangerous, it pays shit, and there is no REAL reward. Just go get work, any work or stop chasing something that does not exist. I chased it in 2014 when I could make 1500 a week working IN BETWEEN giving a shit..think about that. It has always been high risk and I have known it, you seen the stats. If you have any sort of intelligence you will go apply at any part time job until you find what suits your needs, you are risking way too much for something that pays worse than, well...anything.
Love you all.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was referring to the part where you said it would've been better to not get into some discussions. Frankly, if I recall you were one blaming me for my deactivation in previous threads, as you seem to insinuate in your previous response above. If that's not the case, then I apologize. But that's how I perceive it.
> 
> I WAS friendly and professional to my riders. Yet some here still think I deserved my deactivation. I didn't confront passengers. I simply asked someone to exit my car who was verbally abusive. Again, I didn't have an altercation.
> 
> ...


Ah, there is the problem. You're carrying over anger and suppositions from a previous thread and using that to interpret my words in this one. OK.

Basically what I was saying in the OTHER thread was that I suspected there was more to the story than what you told.

If you go back and look at my words you'll see that I didn't accuse you of leading your passenger on or encouraging a male passenger to harass you. Yet you're saying you "didn't" do that as if I accused you of that.

So take this thread for example. I merely said that there's some conversations YOU said that you had with a passenger that I wouldn't have had. Let me expound on that. I was merely saying that I wouldn't of had those conversations because I wouldn't want to be a part of a conversation that is already goingin the wrong direction. I wouldn't want it on record (think dash cam) so that if you end up wanting or needing to provide your dash cam video to the company catch ideally it wouldn't have anything on it that takes away from your case. Ideally the video would show that you were 100% professional and the rider was 100% at fault.

Again, now you say "But if a pax were starting to attack me, I'd do what I had to survive and not be assaulted.". Please remember, again, that't not what you wrote the first time. The first time you said if "A guy touched your neck. If someone touched your back or leg you'd punch them". You didn't say attacked or raped. When I responded to what you wrote, you changed it to something else.

Please understand that if you get into a physical altercation with a rider you're done. If you use any kind of non-lethal or lethal protection on a rider, even if you're justified, you're done. Go read the news stories about rideshare drivers that had to defend themselves. I'm not saying don't defend yourself. If you're getting raped or assaulted do whatever you have to do to take care of yourself. Just understand it might be the end of your rideshare career. That's why if somebody merely touches your leg or chest and you can get them out of your car without getting physical it's to your advantage.

You wrote above "She and Uber are the problem for not respecting drivers and making us to be the "fall guy"." OK. And I'm the problem. I'm seeing a pattern here.

In THIS thread I gave you some pretty tame advice. I didn't accuse or blame. But look what this turned into. It sounds kind of like that ride you described in another thread where the writer was 100% in the wrong and you were 100% in the right yet it lead to your deactivation. If there is a pattern here you might want to do a little self examination. It could not only help your rideshare experience but it might even go beyond that.

The people skills that I've honed doing rideshare helps me in all aspects of dealing with other humans.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

coffee1972 said:


> what do you do to feel safe riding Lyft or Uber? I just started today and I must admit that I am still a little scared. Do you have Dashcams? Pepperspray? Did you ever get in a bad situation? Please tell me about your experience Thank you.


I just pasted 5 years driving part time and have my 1k jacket that just arrived.
I don't have a dash cam nor do I carry petter spray. I do however want to start getting pepper spray.

I have only had a few questionable rides. But I don't pick up drunks. I have a policy of taking them to the party and someone else can bring them home. Occasionally I'm still driving after 11am and feel awake I will exit the car area and either go to an event or airport for late night pick ups. Some people from events are hammered but they are usually not solo riders to give the creeps to you.

I also have a policy of dropping off anyone I pick up. If you work or I get you in an area I like to drive to we can get you to that questionable neighborhood you might live in. All hard working, productive members of society deserve a ride home. However, after I drop you off I'm turning off the app and heading to the freeway out.There are neighborhoods I'm just not picking up in. I'm sorry but nope.

Ive had a couple rides that I felt unsafe in and asked pax to leave. One belligerent drunk but was with a friend so he got him out. One who had multiple phones, couldn't remember his account name and wanted to go to new destination and would not put it in, just wanted to direct me. Sorry, nope circled back and dropped off where I left him. Sent message to not charge. Front pax are creepy. Solo guys can be creepy.

Use your instincts and don't look afraid. Start in the earlier part of the evening. Get some experience before hitting the late bar night scene.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Just to back up a moment coffee1972, before even thinking about your *safety* -which of course is critically important- have you thought about *finances*? You clearly know how to work a computer and forum software. Do you also know how to work a spreadsheet? If you haven't thought about your $$ goals, as well as the cost to put your car into service, suggest you model the biz on a spreadsheet before you get too far along.

Mileage, deprecation, wear-n-tear, and repairs are the less obvious costs beginners often fail to take into consideration. This is not a high-paying gig when all factors are considered.

You should also be aware a special rider on your personal insurance is required, typically known as rideshare insurance. This is separate and apart from your personal policy as well as the commercial policy Uber/Lyft provide while you are on a ride.

You were smart to come to this forum. Keep asking questions.

Happy motoring...


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

coffee1972 said:


> Dashcams? Pepperspray?


I can say all new drivers feel a little bit queasy at first. Just watch where you are going, if it feels wrong, then for you it is. Cancel and roll on. Cameras...make a small sign on the for the back of your headrests - "Smile your are being recorded and the recording is real time saved on-line". Be careful pepper spray sometimes gets the user. A small Ruger 8mm is easy to hide and feels like it gives more confidence, but may have the same problem as pepper spray. Everything gets easier with experience.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

coffee1972 said:


> what do you do to feel safe riding Lyft or Uber? I just started today and I must admit that I am still a little scared. Do you have Dashcams? Pepperspray? Did you ever get in a bad situation? Please tell me about your experience Thank you.


Speaking as a big dicked white male i would say be careful working bar pickups past midnight

And drive in nice neighborhoods


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Ah, there is the problem. You're carrying over anger and suppositions from a previous thread and using that to interpret my words in this one. OK.
> 
> Basically what I was saying in the OTHER thread was that I suspected there was more to the story than what you told.


I'm not one to carry over anger. I don't attack people on this site or in life. I could care less what you or anyone thinks about me. I know myself. If anyone here thinks a pax can't get you deactivated because of one complaint, that is false. You want to make me out to be a problem driver, as Uber did. I was a good driver. My tips averaged 40-60% of rides, sometimes higher.

Most pax don't rate, yet I had At LEAST at least 1000 5 star rides out of 1554 total rides. It could've been 1300 5 stars for all I know. I no longer wish to continue this conversation. But thank you for your advice.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

coffee1972 said:


> what do you do to feel safe riding Lyft or Uber? I just started today and I must admit that I am still a little scared. Do you have Dashcams? Pepperspray? Did you ever get in a bad situation? Please tell me about your experience Thank you.


------------------------
Limit your driving to daylight only to start. If you do not handle uncomfortable situations well, you should not drive after dark when the drunks are out.
Most pax are moms and dads just trying to get their obligations finished for the day finished. You will generally not have problems if you stick to M - F daylight driving only.
Dress professionally for the job. Wearing low cut blouses/sweaters and short dresses will be interpreted as an invitation, meaning problems that you do not need. 
Act professional, not too friendly or flirty. Your job is to drive them safely -- nothing more.
I do not recommend using pepper spray in a car -- it will affect you, also, it may make you ineffective if you have to fight.
I do not recommend a gun -- not many females can point a gun at another human and fire. If you are not an aggressive person - stay away from weapons of any type that can be taken away and used on you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

coffee1972 said:


> what do you do to feel safe riding Lyft or Uber? I just started today and I must admit that I am still a little scared. Do you have Dashcams? Pepperspray? Did you ever get in a bad situation? Please tell me about your experience Thank you.


I've taught 3 women drivers how to shoot a handgun and help them select one that they felt comfortable with. Pepper spray isn't that effective when someone is on drugs, neither is a taser, but a bullet get the message across rather effectively.
Better to be tried by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The scared attitude needs to change. Pump yourself up before you start. 

Also try having a RBF.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Welcome to the forum. This gig is fun most of the time but the key is to refuse giving rides to any potential troublemakers.
> 
> As others have said, a dash camera is definitely essential. People lie but cameras do not. There is a feature in the rider app that we can be 'reported' anytime the low-life desires. Buy an external hard disk drive to store all the footage for at least 1 month. I have actually visited the hub on multiple occasions for footage submission. The first time was the naive me as a rookie who thought Uber would remove the obnoxious drunk from the platform and the other times were for the accusations of 'driving under influence' and an 'accident' that never happens. Although the hub representative was not interested in reviewing the footage, he stored a copy and re-activated my account instantly. Better be safe than sorry. In the very unfortunate event that a passenger escalates the situation and becomes violent, your dash camera is your only hope for justice to be served.
> 
> ...


The only thing a dash cam will do is say how you died. Just like I tell my family the only difference between a cab and Uber is they can find my body using gps.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

There is too much "sharing" in this post and arguing over what was said.
You stated that you are driving morning and afternoon. You should have no problems. These are people that are trying to get to work or school or trying to get home. 
I meet many really great people. They just want a ride and want to be treated with respect. You are with them 10 to 20 minutes. 
You do not have to talk to them, except to verify that they are your pax and the address they entered is correct.
That is important - I once had a man enter his home address, when he actually wanted to go to the airport. Busy and not thinking --- 
Enjoy the work. It is a great part time job BUT your car, your rules. You are the boss.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Put up a sign that says “ live streaming dash cam”👍


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

mbd said:


> Put up a sign that says " live streaming dash cam


Some NUT will cause problems to be famous on your Live Streaming channel online...


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Seatacdriver said:


> Dashcam good!
> Pepper spray good!
> Personally, I drive at early evening and overnight-hate daytime traffic. Been at this 3+ yrs, no problems.
> I have a stainless steel thermos with handle that sits on the passenger seat. If that seat is needed, it is tucked between me and the center console. I also have a stainless steel coffee cup with handle. These seem to be great deterrents. NEVER has a problem in over 8 thousands rides.
> I don't worry about 10pm-2am times. Lyft tries to pair you with women passengers during that time.


Pepper spray is some good lube. Mmm hmm.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I never drive past 9 pm. Good luck


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mbd said:


> Put up a sign that says " live streaming dash cam"&#128077;


Dash cams are great for proving or disproving false accusations, a but cams won't defend you from someone intent on hurting you.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Mace, pepper spray, jailhouse style shank are all essentials for any women driving for Lyft or Uber. Now if you are the classy type, I would recommend a Hydro Flask water bottle, it's stylish, keeps your water cold and can do some serious damage when you hit that perv that will undoubtedly harass you sooner or later.....


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

If someone asks for sexual favors, at least see what the offer is....lol


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

All those drivers that recommend using Pepper Spray in a car -- keep in mind that most women are not aggressive in a stressful situation - like being attacked. They will most likely not hit what they aim at and spray themselves in the face. Even if they hit the attacker, the spray will affect them, also. I would not take the chance of being rendered helpless in that situation. Therefore, I DO NOT recommend using Pepper Spray inside a car.


----------

